# New member - advice needed



## RuanEras (4/1/17)

Hi there

I am looking to purchase a mod (kit preferably) but dont know what to get. I dont want anything that will cost me an arm and a leg but also dont want these pen like things. Been there done that and bought a box of smokes  If anyone has a decent setup for sale that would also help or if there is someone willing to pay it forward :Any suggestions on what to get with low maintenance would be appreciated. I was looking at the Eleaf Pico but they are over a grand.

My budget is around the R700 mark.

Cheers


----------



## PsyCLown (4/1/17)

RuanEras said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am looking to purchase a mod (kit preferably) but dont know what to get. I dont want anything that will cost me an arm and a leg but also dont want these pen like things. Been there done that and bought a box of smokes  If anyone has a decent setup for sale that would also help or if there is someone willing to pay it forward :Any suggestions on what to get with low maintenance would be appreciated. I was looking at the Eleaf Pico but they are over a grand.
> 
> ...


For R700 you should be able to purchase a 2nd hand Pico Kit with a battery too.

I'd say create a wanted advert in the classifieds section and see what people have available.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (4/1/17)

RuanEras said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am looking to purchase a mod (kit preferably) but dont know what to get. I dont want anything that will cost me an arm and a leg but also dont want these pen like things. Been there done that and bought a box of smokes  If anyone has a decent setup for sale that would also help or if there is someone willing to pay it forward :Any suggestions on what to get with low maintenance would be appreciated. I was looking at the Eleaf Pico but they are over a grand.
> 
> ...


I think the Pico is definitely what you're looking for! They are your best bang for buck, but with a battery you're looking at just short of a grand. Check out the classifieds section, you might find something good there.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-tarot-nano-kit.t32987/ This one has a built-in-battery, a bit over budget but from what I've heard a pretty nifty device!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RuanEras (4/1/17)

Thanks @PsyCLown

Posted there as well. Hopefully someone gets back to me.


----------



## PsyCLown (4/1/17)

RuanEras said:


> Thanks @PsyCLown
> 
> Posted there as well. Hopefully someone gets back to me.


I sent you a PM as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanEras (4/1/17)

Stosta said:


> I think the Pico is definitely what you're looking for! They are your best bang for buck, but with a battery you're looking at just short of a grand. Check out the classifieds section, you might find something good there.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-tarot-nano-kit.t32987/ This one has a built-in-battery, a bit over budget but from what I've heard a pretty nifty device!


Will have a look. Thanks


----------



## Warlock (4/1/17)

Morning @RuanEras I don’t know how many cigarettes you smoked a day but when you start Vaping you have to factor the cost of your expenditure on cigarettes into the start up cost of Vaping.

A packet of cigarettes a day will cost you at least R1200 a month.

Add that to your R700 budget and you are well on your way.

I agree with @Stosta that the Pico is the way to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RuanEras (4/1/17)

Warlock said:


> Morning @RuanEras I don’t know how many cigarettes you smoked a day but when you start Vaping you have to factor the cost of your expenditure on cigarettes into the start up cost of Vaping.
> 
> A packet of cigarettes a day will cost you at least R1200 a month.
> 
> ...


But that means I have to quit and save until I can buy the mod  Don't think I'll have a job after day 2


----------



## zadiac (4/1/17)

Hi @RuanEras

You have two threads with the same first post. I will merge the two threads.


----------



## RuanEras (4/1/17)

zadiac said:


> Hi @RuanEras
> 
> You have two threads with the same first post. I will merge the two threads.


Thanks.


----------



## Schnappie (4/1/17)

I can also vouch for that tarot nano kit. Brilliant starter device and R800 is very reasonable. PM me for priming advice if you get it though


----------



## shabbar (4/1/17)

With your budget you can get a decent piece of kit that will keep you going until you have the funds to purchase better. Good luck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/1/17)

Stosta said:


> I think the Pico is definitely what you're looking for! They are your best bang for buck, but with a battery you're looking at just short of a grand. Check out the classifieds section, you might find something good there.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-tarot-nano-kit.t32987/ This one has a built-in-battery, a bit over budget but from what I've heard a pretty nifty device!


I saw one yesterday it is toooo cuuuute!! That and the little 80w Snow Wolf. There was an even smaller 80w that toes the line towards useless because it will always be falling over with anything bigger than half a Melo attached.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (5/1/17)

RuanEras said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am looking to purchase a mod (kit preferably) but dont know what to get. I dont want anything that will cost me an arm and a leg but also dont want these pen like things. Been there done that and bought a box of smokes  If anyone has a decent setup for sale that would also help or if there is someone willing to pay it forward :Any suggestions on what to get with low maintenance would be appreciated. I was looking at the Eleaf Pico but they are over a grand.
> 
> ...


Eleaf ijust S from @Vape Hyper ,R549 including free juice and delivery,doesnt get better than that! https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/vape-starter-kits/products/eleaf-ijust-s-juice-combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (5/1/17)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-istick-pico-starter-kit.t32945/

He's selling a Pico with Melo tank and pack of coils for R650. No battery tho.


----------



## RuanEras (5/1/17)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Will have a look at the suggestions but might only buy end of the month.


----------

